# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Khuyến mãi HOT 'mua 1 tặng 1' với dầu dừa nhân dịp 30/4 & 1/5

## daiduongxanh905

* Hân hoan cùng cả nước chào đón  ngày đại lễ trọng đại giải phóng miền Nam và quốc tế Lao Động (30/4 –  1/5) và cũng để tri ân khách hàng đã ủng hộ dầu dừa LAMDEPNAO  trong thời gian qua, nay chúng tôi có chương trình khuyến mãi cực sốc  dành tặng cho tất cả mọi người (mua 1 sản phẩm được tặng thêm 1 sản  phẩm).* 


_ Siêu khuyến mãi “Mua 1 tặng 1 ” nhân dịp 30/4 & 1/5_​
* CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI CỰC SỐC KHI MUA DẦU DỪA MUA 1 TẶNG 1* 

Như các bạn cũng biết công dụng của *Dầu Dừa* rất nhiều. Bên cạnh việc sử dụng _dầu dừa_  trong thực phẩm để tăng cường sức khỏe, Dầu dừa nguyên chất còn được sử  dụng như một loại mỹ phẩm hoàn toàn tự nhiên trong việc chăm sóc da và  dưỡng tóc. Dầu dừa được xem như một loại thần dược của phái đẹp. *Cách làm dầu dừa nguyên chất* thật đơn giản nhưng hiệu quả rất bất ngờ.

* CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI KHI MUA DẦU DỪA NGUYÊN CHẤT MUA 1 TẶNG 1:*

- Mua dầu dừa loại chai 100ml giá: 90.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 son dưỡng môi bằng dầu dừa trị giá 40.000vnđ

- Mua dầu dừa loại chai 150ml giá: 130.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 mascara dầu dừa dưỡng mi trị giá 45.000vnđ

- Mua dầu dừa loại chai 200ml giá: 170.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 son dưỡng môi *dầu bơ* hoặc 1 son dưỡng môi *dầu gấc* trị giá 50.000vnđ

- Mua dầu dừa loại chai 250ml giá: 210.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 chai *nước hoa hồng* dạng xịt phun sương 100ml trị giá 90.000vnđ

- Mua dầu dừa loại chai 300ml giá: 250.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 chai *tinh dầu bưởi* dạng xịt phun sương 100ml trị giá 100.000vnđ

- Mua dầu dừa loại 500ml giá: 400.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 chai dầu dừa dạng xịt giọt loại 100ml trị giá 90.000vnđ

– Mua dầu dừa loại 1.000ml giá: 800.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 chai dầu dừa dạng vòi xịt loại 150ml trị giá 130.000vnđ

*Ngoài ra LAMDEPNAO còn có khuyến mãi mua 1 tặng 1 với các dòng sản phẩm khác như sau:*

* KHUYẾN MÃI KHI MUA TINH DẦU BƯỞI NGUYÊN CHẤT MUA 1 TẶNG 1:*

- Mua tinh *dầu bưởi* loại chai xịt phun sương 100ml giá: 100.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 son dưỡng môi bằng dầu dừa trị giá 40.000vnđ

- Mua tinh dầu bưởi loại chai vòi xịt 150ml giá: 140.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 mascara dầu dừa dưỡng mi trị giá 45.000vnđ

Bên cạnh đó khi mua combo tinh dầu bưởi quý khách sẽ được tặng kèm thêm 1 sản phẩm:

- Mua combo 2 chai tinh dầu bưởi loại chai xịt phun sương 100ml giá:  200.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 son dưỡng môi dầu bơ hoặc 1 son dưỡng môi dầu  gấc trị giá 50.000vnđ

- Mua combo 3 chai tinh dầu bưởi loại chai xịt phun sương 100ml giá:  300.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 chai nước hoa hồng dạng xịt phun sương 100ml  trị giá 90.000vnđ

- Mua combo 2 chai tinh dầu bưởi loại chai vòi xịt 150ml giá: 280.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 chai dầu dừa 50ml trị giá 50.000vnđ

- Mua combo 3 chai tinh dầu bưởi loại chai vòi xịt 150ml giá: 420.000vnđ  được tặng kèm 1 chai tinh dầu bưởi dạng xịt phun sương 100ml trị giá  100.000vnđ

* KHUYẾN MÃI KHI MUA DẦU BƠ NGUYÊN CHẤT MUA 1 TẶNG 1:*

- Mua dầu bơ loại chai 100ml giá: 140.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 mascara dầu dừa dưỡng mi bằng dầu dừa trị giá 45.000vnđ

- Mua dầu bơ loại chai 150ml giá: 210.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 son môi dầu bơ hoặc 1 son môi dầu gấc trị giá 50.000vnđ

- Mua dầu bơ loại chai 200ml giá: 280.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 chai dầu bơ dạng xịt 50ml trị giá 80.000vnđ

- Mua dầu bơ loại chai 250ml giá: 350.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 chai nước hoa hồng dạng xịt phun sương 100ml trị giá 90.000vnđ

- Mua dầu bơ loại chai 300ml giá: 420.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 chai tinh dầu bưởi dạng xịt phun sương 100ml trị giá 100.000vnđ

- Mua dầu bơ loại 500ml giá: 700.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 chai dầu bơ dạng xịt giọt loại 100ml trị giá 140.000vnđ

– Mua dầu bơ loại 1.000ml giá: 1.400.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 chai dầu bơ dạng vòi xịt loại 150ml trị giá 220.000vnđ

* KHUYẾN MÃI KHI MUA NƯỚC HOA HỒNG TINH KHIẾT MUA 1 TẶNG 1:*

- Mua nước hoa hồng loại chai xịt phun sương 100ml giá: 90.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 son dưỡng môi bằng dầu dừa trị giá 40.000vnđ

- Mua nước hoa hồng loại chai vòi xịt 150ml giá: 130.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 mascara dầu dừa dưỡng mi trị giá 45.000vnđ

Bên cạnh đó khi mua combo nước hoa hồng quý khách sẽ được tặng kèm thêm 1 sản phẩm:

- Mua combo 2 chai nước hoa hồng loại chai xịt phun sương 100ml giá:  180.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 son dưỡng môi dầu bơ hoặc 1 son dưỡng môi dầu  gấc trị giá 50.000vnđ

- Mua combo 3 chai nước hoa hồng loại chai xịt phun sương 100ml giá:  270.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 chai nước hoa hồng dạng xịt phun sương 100ml  trị giá 90.000vnđ

- Mua combo 2 chai nước hoa hồng loại chai vòi xịt 150ml giá: 260.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 chai dầu dừa 50ml trị giá 50.000vnđ

- Mua combo 3 chai nước hoa hồng loại chai vòi xịt 150ml giá: 390.000vnđ  được tặng kèm 1 chai nước hoa hồng dạng vòi xịt 150ml trị giá  130.000vnđ

* KHUYẾN MÃI KHI MUA DẦU GẤC NGUYÊN CHẤT 1 MUA TẶNG 1:*

- Mua dầu gấc loại chai 100ml giá: 130.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 son dưỡng môi bằng dầu dừa trị giá 40.000vnđ

- Mua dầu gấc loại chai 150ml giá: 190.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 mascara dầu dừa dưỡng mi trị giá 45.000vnđ

- Mua dầu gấc loại chai 200ml giá: 250.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 son dưỡng  môi dầu bơ hoặc 1 son dưỡng môi dầu gấc trị giá 50.000vnđ

- Mua dầu gấc loại chai 250ml giá: 310.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 chai nước hoa hồng dạng xịt phun sương 100ml trị giá 90.000vnđ

- Mua dầu gấc loại chai 300ml giá: 370.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 chai tinh dầu bưởi dạng xịt phun sương 100ml trị giá 100.000vnđ

- Mua dầu gấc loại 500ml giá: 600.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 chai dầu gấc dạng xịt giọt loại 100ml trị giá 130.000vnđ

– Mua dầu gấc loại 1.000ml giá: 1.050.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 chai dầu gấc dạng vòi xịt loại 150ml trị giá 190.000vnđ

* KHUYẾN MÃI KHI MUA BỘT NGHỆ NGUYÊN CHẤT MUA 1 TẶNG 1:*

- Mua bột nghệ nguyên chất loại hũ nắp nhôm 100gr giá: 100.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 son dưỡng môi bằng dầu dừa trị giá 40.000vnđ

- Mua bột nghệ nguyên chất loại hũ 150gr giá: 140.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 mascara dầu dừa dưỡng mi trị giá 45.000vnđ

Bên cạnh đó khi mua combo bột nghệ nguyên chất quý khách sẽ được tặng kèm thêm 1 sản phẩm:

- Mua combo 2 bột nghệ nguyên chất loại hũ 100gr giá: 200.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 hũ mật ong 80ml trị giá 50.000vnđ

- Mua combo 3 bột nghệ nguyên chất loại hũ 100gr giá: 300.000vnđ được  tặng kèm 1 chai nước hoa hồng dạng xịt phun sương 100ml trị giá  90.000vnđ

- Mua combo 2 bột nghệ nguyên chất loại hũ 150gr giá: 280.000vnđ được tặng kèm 1 chai dầu dừa 50ml trị giá 50.000vnđ

- Mua combo 3 bột nghệ nguyên chất loại hũ 150gr giá: 420.000vnđ được  tặng kèm 1 chai tinh dầu bưởi dạng xịt phun sương 100ml trị giá  100.000vnđ

*Hướng dẫn mua hàng*

* Cách 1: Đặt mua hàng qua Website*

Quý khách có thể đặt hàng ngay trên website lamdepnao.com bằng cách điền đầy đủ thông tin vào form mẫu ở đây.

* Sau khi nhận được thông tin đặt hàng của Quý Khách, chúng tôi sẽ xác  nhận đơn đặt hàng của Quý Khách và tiến hành liên lạc với Quý Khách và  giao hàng.

Hoặc Quý khách có nhu cầu mua sản phẩm từ lamdepnao.com có thể gọi điện đến SĐT: *0938 377 990* (Viber, Zalo, SMS) – *0166 9919 286* (gặp Ms. Dung) hoặc nhắn tin để đặt hàng trực tiếp.

* Cách 2: Đặt mua hàng qua Facebook*

Quý khách cũng có thể đặt mua hàng qua Facebook.

*Bước 1: Lựa chọn sản phẩm*

Truy cập vào trang Facebook bán hàng trực tuyến của LAMDEPNAO.COM tại:  facebook.com/DauDuaMatOngNguyenChat xem và lựa chọn sản phẩm qua các  album đã được phân loại.

*Bước 2: Đặt hàng*

Bạn comment trực tiếp dưới sản phẩm cần mua hoặc gửi tin nhắn đến inbox để được tư vấn và đặt mua sản phẩmBạn cung cấp các thông tin cho chúng tôi bao gồm:1.Tên2. Địa chỉ giao hàng và điện thoại3. Hình thức thanh toán (chuyển khoản, COD, hay tiền mặt)
*Bước 3: Xác nhận đơn hàng*

Chúng tôi sẽ xác nhận lại đơn hàng, tổng số tiền, địa điểm và thời gian giao hàng và hình thức thanh toán qua tin nhắn Facebook.

*Bước 4: Giao hàng*

Sau khi xác nhận đơn hàng và các thông tin, chúng tôi sẽ chuyển hàng tới đúng địa chỉ bạn đã yêu cầu trong thời gian sớm nhất.Chú ý:  Khi nhân viên giao hàng chuyển sản phẩm cho bạn, xin vui lòng kiểm tra tình trạng sản phẩm khi giao nhận.
*Vận chuyển & Phương thức thanh toán:*

+ HCM: Ship hàng thu tiền tận nơi theo phương thức COD tính theo bưu điện 20k. Giao hàng miễn phí với đơn hàng *trên 300k*

+ Tỉnh: Ship hàng thu tiền tận nơi theo phương thức COD tính theo bưu điện 30k. Nếu mua đơn hàng *trên*_ 350k_ thì mình free ship.

Còn chần chừ gì nữa mà bạn không sở hữu một chai *Dầu Dừa Nguyên Chất* được làm thủ công, bạn sẽ nhanh chóng sở hữu được làn da mịn màng như ý và không còn phải bận tâm về mụn.

Hãy nhanh tay lên để trở thành những khách hàng nhận được những khuyến  mãi ưu đãi đặc biệt cực lớn từ shop LamDepNao, chỉ cần mua 1 mà có đến 2  sản phẩm (Mua 1 sản phẩm tặng kèm 1 sản phẩm). *Mua càng nhiều khuyến mại càng lớn:* Mua từ combo 2 sản phẩm trở lên để nhận thêm nhiều sản phẩm có giá trị. Hạn chót áp dụng chương trình siêu *khuyến mãi dầu dừa* là đến hết ngày 9/5.

Bên cạnh đó *dầu dừa* LAMDEPNAO đang tìm đại lý ở các tỉnh miền Trung, miền Nam và miền Bắc. _Bạn  nào có nhu cầu làm đại lý để phân phối sản phẩm dầu dừa, dầu bơ, dầu  bưởi, dầu gấc, nước hoa hồng, bột nghệ nguyên chất xin vui lòng liên hệ –  0938 377 990 (Viber, Zalo) – 0166 9919 286 hoặc có thể để lại thông tin  tại đây chúng tôi sẽ liên hệ bạn sớm nhất._

----------

